# Taurus Raging Hornet



## abrannon (Mar 23, 2015)

Have any of you ever shot one?  I have no rational reason for it but I think I really would like to try one out.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 26, 2015)

I would like to know as well. No real reason to have one, but I have a 25 WSSM for a deer rifle, so what the heck, right? Lol.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 27, 2015)

Well, abrannon, looks like one of the two of us is going to have to get one and try it out so the other knows, lol.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Id absolutely love to have one.  Just cant justify the price though.


----------



## abrannon (May 12, 2015)

*Just might have too.*



smokey30725 said:


> Well, abrannon, looks like one of the two of us is going to have to get one and try it out so the other knows, lol.



I just might have to break down and get one.... Unless you beat me to it.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 12, 2015)

abrannon said:


> I just might have to break down and get one.... Unless you beat me to it.



It's on the list of wants rather than the list of needs right now, lol.


----------



## Bam Bam (May 31, 2015)

I'm wanting a Raging Judge Magnum 45lc-454-410 (3 inch barrel matte stainless) but the price is whats holding me back!


----------



## abrannon (Jun 3, 2015)

I would have to pass on that one.  A 3" 454...  

But that it what is great about all the different models, something for everyone.


----------

